# 1970 GTO ENGINE VALVE SPECS



## LewisT (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey guys - hopefully an easy question. Would anyone have the engine valve specifications section from the 1970 Pontiac Service Manual that you could post? Just looking for the exhaust valve specs for a 1970 Pontiac GTO. Thanks very much.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

LewisT said:


> Hey guys - hopefully an easy question. Would anyone have the engine valve specifications section from the 1970 Pontiac Service Manual that you could post? Just looking for the exhaust valve specs for a 1970 Pontiac GTO. Thanks very much.


You will find it here in the AMA Specs:



http://wildaboutcarsonline.com/members/AardvarkPublisherAttachments/9990611154330/1970_PONTIAC_Tempest_-_LeMans_-_GTO_38_Pages.pdf


----------

